# WTB 150 watt HPS



## maxfish (Feb 11, 2008)

Wanting to get a few HPS for the rig to bowfish and flounder with. Anyone have any the want to get rid of before I buy new? Thanks!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

GNWDAD on here has some for sale.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> GNWDAD on here has some for sale.


Thank you sir! 

I have six HPS 150, 4 use a ballast box, and two do not. All six have matching brackets that will work with any mounting option. Located in Pensacola 
$400 I'm always open to trades. 850232ninesixfour2


----------

